# Shotgun Shells



## mneeley490

This seemed like the most accurate forum for them. 
So Jeff inspired me to experiment with these.  I looked around on YouTube and mixed and matched a couple recipes. Used Cannelloni shells, as they seemed the right size, and would cook faster, I believed.  They were darned hard to find, though. I had to order the shells on Amazon, and then wait a week.

1 lb. pork sausage, rub, shredded cheddar, and sautéed spinach & garlic.







Stuffed & ready to go. I omitted letting them rest in the fridge overnight. In hindsight, that was a mistake. I agree with Jeff that the shells may be softer the next day. 






On to the GMG at 250°.






About 1 hour, 45 minutes later.






They felt a little soft, so I put them under the broiler for a minute to try to crisp the bacon.












Taste was great, but next time I'll let them sit overnight. Definitely making these again.


----------



## Brokenhandle

They look great! And know they taste great also! So the shells you ordered are just a little smaller than manicotti?

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj

They look amazing. I just finished eating the last of 30 whole pepper ABT's, so now I need some other Snack Food...JJ


----------



## mneeley490

Brokenhandle said:


> They look great! And know they taste great also! So the shells you ordered are just a little smaller than manicotti?
> 
> Ryan


Yes, more the size of an actual 12 gauge.  I didn't think they'd be so hard to find. I hit every grocery store near me, and a couple very high-end ones that were not, but no one had them. Supply-chain problems, they said.


----------



## bauchjw

Wow! Those look incredible, you made those perfectly! Thanks for sharing! I’m definitely trying that.


----------



## K9BIGDOG

I made some last weekend for a group and used the manicotti shells.  The one major complaint was anywhere that wasn't completely covered with bacon was crunchy (as in uncooked pasta-crunchy) and my own observation was that they were a little too big to make a nice finger food-sized appetizer.  For me, breakfast type sausage doesn't always agree with me so next time I think I might try Italian sausage, a smaller tube, maybe cannelloni or even a rigatoni and I'll let them season in the fridge for at least 12 if not 24 hours before cooking.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Beautiful job on those shells.  They look really good.
Gary


----------



## BandCollector

mneeley490
 ,

I am assuming you cooked the Cannelloni shells before you stuffed and wrapped them.

Is that correct, or did you stuff them directly from the package and hoped they would become soft when in the smoker?

Thanks,

John


----------



## mneeley490

BandCollector said:


> mneeley490
> ,
> 
> I am assuming you cooked the Cannelloni shells before you stuffed and wrapped them.
> 
> Is that correct, or did you stuff them directly from the package and hoped they would become soft when in the smoker?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


Followed the instructions set out by Jeff and others; I did not cook the shells first.  That would make them very difficult to stuff.


----------



## uncle eddie

What a creative idea!  Thanks for posting and congrats on making the headlines.  They look delicious!


----------



## negolien

mneeley490 said:


> Followed the instructions set out by Jeff and others; I did not cook the shells first.  That would make them very difficult to stuff.



Valid but ohhh so freakin funny the pictures that went thru my mind of someone trying to stuff limp pasta LOL


----------



## Texas Cookin'

Great idea for a game day snack or something of the like. Nice job.


----------



## BandCollector

mneeley490



mneeley490 said:


> Followed the instructions set out by Jeff and others; I did not cook the shells first.  That would make them very difficult to stuff.



Did not have a chance to review Jeff's video of the procedure. 

Thanks for the response.  I believe it is possible to stuff pasta shells when partially cooked.

Glad my question brought joy to 

 negolien
 .

Thanks again,

John


----------



## fxsales1959

mneeley490 said:


> This seemed like the most accurate forum for them.
> So Jeff inspired me to experiment with these.  I looked around on YouTube and mixed and matched a couple recipes. Used Cannelloni shells, as they seemed the right size, and would cook faster, I believed.  They were darned hard to find, though. I had to order the shells on Amazon, and then wait a week.
> 
> 1 lb. pork sausage, rub, shredded cheddar, and sautéed spinach & garlic.
> View attachment 515008
> 
> 
> Stuffed & ready to go. I omitted letting them rest in the fridge overnight. In hindsight, that was a mistake. I agree with Jeff that the shells may be softer the next day.
> View attachment 515009
> 
> 
> On to the GMG at 250°.
> View attachment 515010
> 
> 
> About 1 hour, 45 minutes later.
> View attachment 515011
> 
> 
> They felt a little soft, so I put them under the broiler for a minute to try to crisp the bacon.
> View attachment 515012
> 
> 
> View attachment 515013
> 
> 
> Taste was great, but next time I'll let them sit overnight. Definitely making these again.


looks like great football fare. need to search out the earlier thread!


----------



## rbnice1

So I made these a few weeks ago.  First mine were more plain cause thats what I like.  But I found the ones I used a mix of pork and beef were best.  I also mixed a bunch of shredded cheese into the meat which I really liked.  They were good.  but not sure if they were great. lol

First I wonder if you soaked the shells in water for 30-60 minutes would be better.  Because on mine the noodles would a bit crunchy but that actually was kinda good?  it was odd.  Like I said I would eat a bit and was like nah not my thing, then eat another and was like this is good.  I will try them again but will probably change it up some.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Great job they like fantastic.

Warren


----------



## doubles shooter

I made a batch the weekend Jeff posted it. Huge hit at camp. Next batch I do however, I'm going to add peppers and onions and mix everything together then stuff the shells. The extra moisture should help soften the macaroni.


----------



## weev

So I made a trial batch last week and had the same crunchy noodle.  So when I made the last batch for deer camp I added 1/2 cup of bbq sauce to the meat and then stuffed them and let them sit for almost 20 hrs in the fridge and the shells were way better then before I served them I just cut in half.


----------



## luvcatchingbass

I was thinking about trying some of these out after seeing the video and had the same uncooked or crunchy shell issue. I agree with what everyone has said for tweaking it but wonder about attempting to soak the shells a little bit in water or stock/broth to start the softening process then pipe in the filling or just fill, soak briefly, wrap and season. Just a thought anyways


----------

